# Fishing



## CentaurG2 (Aug 7, 2018)

I have a house down on the cape and I was thinking about heading down for a little fishing. I am having second thoughts on it after this video “surfaced”.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXkMqk8mwjs


----------



## grizz55chev (Aug 17, 2018)

CentaurG2 said:


> I have a house down on the cape and I was thinking about heading down for a little fishing. I am having second thoughts on it after this video “surfaced”.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXkMqk8mwjs


Gonna need a bigger boat, and some new shorts!


----------



## Husky Man (Sep 12, 2018)

Looks like the Shark was thinking the same thing that a Bear does when it sees a tent ️ 

To a Bear a Tent ️ is a Candy Wrapper

Doug


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 12, 2018)

Never have seconds thoughts about fishin.


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 13, 2018)

They taste good too.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Sep 13, 2018)

Those are some nice fish. They would be considered “bigly” up here as most of our streams and lakes are heavily overfished. I use to fish an overflow with limited access that still had some hoggs in it. Throw them swamp donkeys and ribbit frogs, running my little calcutta conquest 51 on a g loomis. Had to use braided line as the vegetation was so thick. Nothing better than watching that water boil right under the lillypads. I haven’t been freshwater fishing in years. Too busy and too lazy. Cant eat freshwater fish around here anyway as they are loaded with mercury. Catch and release using barbless hooks.


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 13, 2018)

Those weren't very big, only about two pounds each. caught a few hybrids in the ten pound range but lost all my pictures I had on the computer. Only reason I had those they were on my phone.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Sep 13, 2018)

I would have placed them between 3 and 4lbs which is big for around here. Biggest I have ever got was about 7lbs on a zara spook. Blues and stripers are late this year and the rip tides have been bad.


----------



## grizz55chev (Oct 7, 2018)

My wife’s big rainbow, 22 1/2 inches. She caught it while trolling with a frog colored needle fish and lead core line, she’s so damn lucky it’s scary! This was about 3 weeks ago at Jackson meadows, 6,000 ft elevation.


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 7, 2018)

Nice fish, forgot about this thread and I ain't even gonna ask what yer shirt says.lol


----------



## grizz55chev (Oct 7, 2018)

stihl sawing said:


> Nice fish, forgot about this thread and I ain't even gonna ask what yer shirt says.lol


Morning SS, that’s a friend of ours helping out with the wife’s big fish, the shirt says “ I eat puzzy like a fat kid eats cake”, I had to be careful taking that pic, lol!


----------



## rarefish383 (Oct 21, 2018)

This was 2-3 years ago, but it's one of my favorite pics.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Aug 25, 2020)

Been a while since I have been on cape. Might take the roadster down this week end for a fishing trip. Looks like the warmer waters have been stirring up the big ones.





https://boston.cbslocal.com/2020/08/24/whale-shark-spotted-off-cape-cod-fishing-trip/


----------



## CentaurG2 (Sep 10, 2020)

Heading to the Cape this weekend for a nice swim.



https://boston.cbslocal.com/2020/09/08/great-white-shark-race-point-beach-provincetown-cape-photos/


----------



## Marine-piper (Sep 10, 2020)

CentaurG2 said:


> Heading to the Cape this weekend for a nice swim.
> 
> 
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2020/09/08/great-white-shark-race-point-beach-provincetown-cape-photos/


Oh hell no!





Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Marine-piper (Sep 10, 2020)

I was fishing off NH and all the seals are most of the problem with the sharks hanging out. 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Marine-piper (Sep 12, 2020)

I'm sorry but if you pass these 2 signs on your way to the ocean and you go in, you deserve to be chum. Seagull Beach, West Yarmouth Ma.











Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Short timer (Oct 26, 2020)

Went out striper fishing yesterday, but they’re late this year. We brought some green crab to black fish in case we couldn’t get on the stripers. That’s what we ended up fishing for. Was a good day and came home with dinner.


----------



## Short timer (Nov 10, 2020)

We’re on the stripers finally. Unfortunately today is the last day and then the boats coming out of the water. Here’s some footage from yesterday. Awesome day.


----------



## Short timer (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## Short timer (Nov 10, 2020)

We kept one fish, this one swallowed it good so this was the one. His face shows how heavy it was.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Nov 10, 2020)

Switch to circle hooks. You can also make them barbless with a pair of needle-nose pliers. Just crush the barb. Much better for catch and release fishing.


----------



## Socalmisfit (Nov 11, 2020)

Man haven’t been out in a while. Did a lot of lake fishing last year here local in SoCal, silver wood lake got the strippers dialed using lead core on the troll. Here’s a pic of my kids halibut he caught off of Huntington Beach by the oil rigs last season. That’s my uncle holding up the fish. Fishing off a 16’ Klamath same boat we use at the lake.


----------



## Short timer (Nov 11, 2020)

Loading up.






NYC.




Freedom tower where the twin towers once stood. 





Here’s a vid of the bunker pods that the stripers are after. Huge pods for miles and miles.


And some more


You can see the pods all out in the distance in this vid and when they get busted by a striper.



Action was slower than the day before but we still caught some nice fish.










Some GoPro footage.



All yous China crap coming to town.


----------



## esshup (Feb 25, 2021)

I loved to fish on the ocean, but now I have to make do in fresh water. Here's some fish that I caught today while walking on water.
Hybrid Bluegill, 0.89#. Only kept the smaller ones, tossed the bigger ones back. (to grow bigger)





A pair of Northern Bluegills. Will weigh them before they get cleaned.


----------



## svk (Apr 4, 2021)

esshup said:


> I loved to fish on the ocean, but now I have to make do in fresh water. Here's some fish that I caught today while walking on water.
> Hybrid Bluegill, 0.89#. Only kept the smaller ones, tossed the bigger ones back. (to grow bigger)
> 
> 
> ...


Real nice ones. Question: are you in very dark water? Those fish are much more pale than the ones we catch up here.


----------



## esshup (Apr 9, 2021)

svk said:


> Real nice ones. Question: are you in very dark water? Those fish are much more pale than the ones we catch up here.


No, the water has about 6' of visibility. But the snow that was on the ice had started to melt, and with the milky ice and the 18" of snow that was on the ice cut light transmission to minimal levels. Best jigs were the ones that had some glow paint on them.


----------



## Maximum! (Jun 15, 2021)

Striper season was good to us.


----------



## axeman088 (Jul 6, 2021)

I took up bass fishing again for a retirement hobby to get away from our mini farm that always needs mowing or trimming trees this time of year.

I want to get better at using artificial baits this year . I don't have a boat so I'm only a bank fisherman . I recently caught these two bass ,one on a crankbait ,the other one on a plastic worm . There nothing to scream about but for our area they are decent size fish for the small lakes , rivers and creeks that I have access to. The one pic with my foot in the picture for scale is about the biggest bass I have caught .

Sorry for the poor pictures ,my old flip phone is dated and I was by myself . I didn't want to keep these fish out of the water any longer than I needed to.


----------

